# Spain fires national coach Pepu Hernandez



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> MADRID, Spain — The Spanish basketball federation has fired national team coach Jose Vicente (Pepu) Hernandez, who led the team to its first world championship title in 2006.
> 
> Tuesday's announcement came after a brief meeting between Hernandez and federation president Jose Luis Saez, who will reportedly offer the coaching position to former DKV Joventut coach Aito Garcia Reneses.
> 
> ...


Very surprising move, especially so close before the Olympics ...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, that's very strange.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He must've said something nasty to _someone_. "lack of respect for the federation and its staff?" There's got to be a juicy story behind this.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> He must've said something nasty to _someone_. "lack of respect for the federation and its staff?" There's got to be a juicy story behind this.


Most defiantely, can't wait to find out what he said... Hopefully it was a Darko type rant :biggrin:


----------



## Stojakovic4 (Jun 6, 2008)

many coaches quit teams that cheat all the time. Lippi quit Italy and This guy for Spain. losing a coach isnt a problem. their acting and diving is.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Porn_Player said:


> Most defiantely, can't wait to find out what he said... Hopefully it was a Darko type rant :biggrin:


Amen! "I'm going to %$# your &%^$^% abd ##%* and then tear open her &%^#$ abd I&3tu7tuihseroituabewukrghblxckjhghft;ogifhg;!!!!!!!!" I like Darko, but that rant made me love him. Too bad he has no such mean streak in his NBA persona...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ If he could apply that mean streak, he'd be worth his NBA contract.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

^ My point exactly. I absolutely stand behind the early evaluations of his physical ability and potential. But his confidence, attitude during games and maybe, depending on if you believe reports, dedication to the sport are questionable at best. But a consistent fire from him would see him almost double his numbers, and I'm not joking. He has no excuse for averaging less than 16 ppg, 11 rpg and 2+ bpg. None at all.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Couldn't agree more. I'd like to see him go over to Europe for a few seasons, and then come back with confidence.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Considering his experience here, I doubt he'd return to the U.S. if he were to leave. A good contract there, some success there and being back home (or closer to it, anyway)...I'm sure it would be tough to return to the place where your name is synonymous with failure perhaps more than anyone else's in your sport.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Invitations to play for the Spanish national team's Olympic entry have been extended, and Sergio Rodriguez was left off. Calderon's replacements are instead to be former NBA PG Raul Lopez (whom I must admit to having loved, and believe if not for injuries would have had a nice career here) and Ricky Rubio. Interestingly, the coach who is replacing Pepu Hernandez is Rubio's (and Rudy Fernandez's) coach with DKV Joventut.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He has also helped bringing along Pau Gasol and many others of this current generation, so the players are definitely familiar with him.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't dispute the choice of coach, but rather the choice of the coach (or committee, or whomever) in leaving off Rodriguez. I appreciate Calderon as undisputed starter, like Lopez, and obviously know Rubio is the future. But still, Rodriguez can at times be a brilliant player in his own right, and particularly has been great alongside Fernandez when I've seen the team play. Besides, you can never have too many good guards!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's pretty much a luxury problem though, whether they have Lopez, Rodriguez or someone else as a backup won't make a big difference.


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

I wonder if the move for Raul instead of Rodriguez has more to do with politics than basketball. Rodriguez is younger, so it would seem you would want to think of the future. But, they do have Ricky. I hope Garbajosa gets clearance. He is fun to watch with the short 3 point line.


----------

